# Homemade Creations >  DIY 36 Mobile Miter Station Base Cabinet (FREE PLANS)

## Downeast Thunder

*FREE PLANS IN BOTH IMPERIAL & METRIC DIMENSIONS!!!*

In this segment, Ill show you how I built the 36 (914.4mm) wide base cabinet for my new miter saw station with shop cabinets. Its really a generic cabinet design that can be used alone, or with a modular bank of other cabinets. It can be stationary or can have casters fitted to the bottom. The cabinet could also be used as a mobile tool bench or hold a piece of machinery. Of course, you can also build the cabinet and add it to the mobile miter station cabinet base as I have planned. 

Note: This is Part 2 of a series, showing the construction of my new mobile, adjustable, miter saw station with cabinets design. Youll want to subscribe, and ring the bell on my YouTube channel to make sure you are notified as each new segment is released.

My shop floor is uneven, and the new miter saw station will have to be moved to a few locations as I totally renovate my work shop. So  It must be mobile and adjustable. Rather than one long video showing the entire build of the entire miter saw and cabinet unit, Im only posting each major individual part of the build at a time. 

If you choose to build this cabinet in the metric system, simply round off the numbers given in the dimensions in order to make it easier for you to build it. None of these dimensions are hard and fast, and in fact, feel free to alter the dimensions. Make them taller or shorter, wider or narrower, etc. as is necessary to make the size of miter saw/cabinet system you wish. The measurements given in the drawings can be regarded as general guidelines for that very purpose.

*Link to FREE PLANS download here:* https://www.downeastthunder.com/2018...et-free-plans/

The next video in this build series will cover building the 24 (609.6mm) base cabinets. There are two of those required. Ill probably outfit all of them with drawers, however you have the option of installing adjustable shelves, cabinet doors, and so forth.

Many thanks to all my subscribers for participating, commenting, liking, and sharing my videos. I very much appreciate your continued support of my YouTube channel. Its a lot of fun for me, and I hope this trend continues.

*Here's the video:*

----------

